# Trading series 3



## deafleopards (Mar 29, 2016)

Ohai, everyone! I have a few extras from series 3 I'm looking to trade so hopefully we can hook each other up ^^

*Available for trade:*
201 Rover (1)
218 Lily (2)
231 Elvis (1)
234 Marina (1)
237 Bam (1)
242 Chevre (1)
264 Marshal (1)
270 Rooney (3)
294 Maple (1)
295 Antonio (1)
298 Derwin (2)
300 Chrissy (1)

*I would like:*
213 Digby
214 Don
220 Tabby
226 Mitzi
229 Cousteau
235 Spork
236 Freckles
238 Friga
241 Hans
245 Mac
247 Wart Jr.
252 Merry
253 Gengi
257 Klaus
258 Daisy
268 Buck 
269 Bree
272 Skye
273 Moe
275 Hamlet
276 Astrid
279 Biskit
280 Victoria
281 Lyman
283 Frank
289 Boomer
291 Sparro
296 Soleil
299 Francine


----------



## andreafm (Mar 30, 2016)

I will PM you because I have several that you want and you have several that I want!


----------



## DaCoSim (Mar 30, 2016)

I need # 242 Ch?vre and # 249 Beardo. You can pick 2 of the following:

219, 223, 257, 289, 290. Lmk please!


----------



## deafleopards (Mar 30, 2016)

how about Klaus and Caroline? Thank you


----------



## DaCoSim (Mar 30, 2016)

Oops!!! That was supposed to read 251 Chester. I'm so sorry!!! I don't have an extra klaus.


----------



## deafleopards (Mar 30, 2016)

Oh, that's fine! I need Chester anyway


----------



## DaCoSim (Mar 30, 2016)

Ok! Great! I'll pm You my addy. Please pm Me yours as well and I'll send yours out tomorrow!


----------



## deafleopards (Apr 5, 2016)

updated list ^^


----------



## D i a (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey, I have 289 Boomer I could trade for your 295 Antonio?


----------

